# Brockton: Councilor-elect, 18, says voters 'wanted young blood'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Councilor-elect, 18, says voters 'wanted young blood'

He is still a teenager, but come January, 18-year-old Jack Lally will sit on the City Council and represent Ward 6 residents as Brockton's youngest councilor.

Brockton Ward 6 councilor-elect, 18, says voters 'wanted young blood'


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy Crap...McLovin's on the City Council!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Maybe later he can jump into Tom Kennedy's seat as a State Senator, then later a run for President...Oh wait he needs to be 35 right?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Councilor-elect, 18, says voters 'wanted young blood' 

My immediate reaction: VAMPIRES????? I live too close to Brockton to be able to deal with it. I'm glad I read the rest of the story. Congrats, McLovin!


----------

